# Newbie - just bought 2001 Hobby 600



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi! Just wanted to share a solution to a problem in the hope it may help others.

On purchase, there was no 12V to the lights along one side of the interior and to the TV. After finding out how to remove the control panel above the door I traced the problem to a failed circuit breaker! Have asked Hobby UK about a replacement but fitted an inline fuse as temp fix.

The breaker looked ok from the outside and had not tripped.

Final thing. The TV supply had never been connected to its dedicated switch on the control panel! They had tied it to the lighting circuit, which is why there was no TV.

May help someone!

David


----------

